# Degus in Essex with huge cage



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

2 DEGUS ..MALE ..FRIENDLY..WITH TALL CAGE AND ACCESSORIES 45.00 in Canvey, Essex | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

£45 including the enormous cage!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I asked him about a chinchilla he was offering free on our local freecycle he just replied that the chinchilla has gone but the degus are still wanting a home.


----------

